# alternatives Roaming



## Reducal (9 September 2017)

Wer glaubt, dass er/sie mit jedem Mobilfunkvertrag im Ausland mobil genauso surfen kann, wie daheim in D, erlebt mit der Folgerechnung womöglich eine Überraschung.

Günstige Verträge, wie z. B. die bei der Drillisch AG (winsim | smartmobil | yourfone | DeutschlandSIM | eteleon | hellomobil | maXXim | McSIM | sim.de usw.) haben womöglich einen Haken. Der nennt sich "alternatives Roaming" und das ist voreingestellt. Im Detail wird diese Sonderleistung bei Drillisch auch _EU 100 + Internet_ bezeichnet.



			
				Smartmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zu 100 MB pro Monat im Internet surfen
> Danach ist weiteres Surfen für max. 4,50 EUR pro 100 MB möglich
> 
> 
> ...



Der geneigte Leser wird sich sicher fragen, ob wahnsinnige 100 MB für Surfen im Ausland 4,50 € wert sind. Dabei ist jedes Foto, das z. B. mein iPhone schießt, schon 200 MB groß. Aber immerhin gibts eine Kostenbremse: 





> Preislimit von 59,50 Euro pro Monat für Datenverbindungen im Ausland. Bei Erreichen des Preislimits ist weiteres Surfen nicht möglich und es erfolgt eine Info per SMS.



Abhilfe schafft nur, wenn man vor der EU-Nutzung den Tarif für 4,99 € "aufbohrt". Hierzu nutzt man entweder mobil die App oder die entsprechende Servicewelt und hier "Tarifoptionen". Bei Smartmobil z. B. kann man auf _Europa Paket 1 GB_ umstellen. Dennoch, wirklich komfortabel ist das nicht! Textnachrichten in WhatsApp oder simples surfen sind mit 1 GB okay. Aber Bilder/Videos empfangen und versenden sowie streamen von Musik oder Videos, sollte man sich mit dieser dünnen Decke im Ausland verkneifen.

Die zweite Variante wäre, wenn man den Tarif generell in einen regulierten Roamingtarif (ohne EU-Option) umstellt. 





			
				smartmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wechsel von einem alternativen Roamingtarif in einen regulierten EU-Roamingtarif ist - auch nach dem 15.06.2017 - kostenlos möglich.
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass dies aber auch Nachteile mit sich bringen kann, bspw. die Erhebung von Roaming-Aufschlägen in der Schweiz. Auch wird im regulierten EU-Roamingtarif das im EU-Ausland verbrauchte Datenvolumen immer vom Gesamt-Datenvolumen abgezogen. Mit dem Wechsel in den regulierten EU-Roamingtarif stimmen Sie auch der Anwendung der Regelungen der angemessenen Nutzung (*Fair-Use-Policy*) bei Telefonie, SMS und Daten zu, einschließlich der Verarbeitung und Nutzung Ihres Telefonie- und Surfverhaltens sowie Ihres Aufenthaltsorts für einen Zeitraum von 4 Monaten. Bei einer festgestellten missbräuchlichen oder zweckwidrigen Nutzung, einer Volumenüberschreitung oder einem fehlenden Nachweis von stabilen Bindungen an Deutschland behalten wir uns vor, Aufschläge zu erheben.



In meinem Beispiel mit _alternativem Roaming_ sah das nach einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub in Italien so aus:



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erklären Sie mir bitte, wie die GPRS-Roaming-Gebühren auf meiner letzten Rechnung entstanden sind, obwohl Italien zur EU gehört und seit 15.06.2017 keine Roaming-Gebühren mehr anfallen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....und das Ganze auch noch im Netz von O²! Soviel zum Thema *Billisch aber nicht alles gut.*


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2017)

Passend dazu: http://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/ratgeber/verbraucherzentrale-klagt-gegen-otwo-roaming-praxis-100.html



> Der Mobilfunkanbieter O2/Telefónica sieht sich zu Unrecht am Pranger: Nach Darstellung des Unternehmens sind lediglich Kunden mit einem alternativen Tarif von der SMS-Regelung betroffen.



Haha, das geht ja noch viel weiter! Wer nutzt denn überhaupt noch SMS? Der Beschiß von Telefonica, Billisch und Konsorten liegt doch bei den eigensinnigen Zusatzabrechnungen in den Datentarifen beim EU-Roaming.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....nicht jeder Beschiß ist auch gleich ein Betrug!


----------



## Fraudanalyst (11 September 2017)

Habe das hier gelesen und war mal eben so frei den VZBV zu informieren:



			
				mir per eMail soeben schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff: Beabsichtigte Klage wegen der Roaming-Praxis beim Mobilfunkanbieter O2, alternatives Roaming
> 
> ...wegen der gewinnorientierten Praxis zur Umgehung der Roamingfreiheit darf ich Sie auf einen durchaus nachvollziehbaren und ebenso interessanten Thread im forum.computerbetrug.de aufmerksam machen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/alternatives-roaming.53978/. In den Beiträgen schildert der Autor anschaulich, wie mobile Datennutzung im Ausland durch die Drillisch AG (im O2-Netzt) kostenpflichtig abgerechnet und durch den Vertrag mit dem Kunden gedeckelt wird.


----------

